# can pigs & goats live in a fenced 3 acre area in harmony?



## bj taylor (Feb 13, 2013)

i'm am woefully ignorant at this stage of the game.  we are fencing 3 acres & plan 4 or 5 goats.  we thought we might be able to have a couple of pigs as well (breed still not determined).  does it work to put these two types of animals together?  would i want to look at a male & one female or a male w/2 females?  i would be selling the babies.  am i asking for trouble mixing the sexes right off the bat - would it be smarter to simply get one pig for awhile until i know more of what i'm doing?  i haven't done my reading yet.
are pigs aggressive toward other livestock?
thanks for any input.


----------



## animalmom (Feb 22, 2013)

BJ

I wouldn't mix the pigs and goats.  Goats will move heaven and earth to get to anything they think may be food.  You don't want the goats to eat the pig food.

On a second note, I wouldn't mix boy and girl pigs until you are ready to have piglets.  The gestation period for pigs is 3 months 3 weeks and 3 days.  Little boy pigs get sexually active VERY early and your little group of pigs would expand quickly.

I think someone else asked a similar question on the goat section.  Maybe you could find it with the search feature?


----------



## Royd Wood (Feb 22, 2013)

Get some electric fence up for your pigs and all will be good. I would just get two feeder pigs to start with and see how that goes. They may well root up your 3 acres
Pigs with goats - cant see that being a prob - Goats with pigs  ask the goat experts - there's enough of em on here


----------

